# Cold Storage (food stuff)



## yasserayed (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know of a cold storage / warehouse space anywhere in Dubai ? We are a startup food trading company and would like to have the space on yearly basis . 
Thanks


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Where is the food imported from? how long have you been trading in UAE? you need to show your business credentials.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

yasserayed said:


> Hi, does anyone know of a cold storage / warehouse space anywhere in Dubai ? We are a startup food trading company and would like to have the space on yearly basis . Thanks


I just googled refrigerated warehousing Dubai and a whole list came up.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I just googled refrigerated warehousing Dubai and a whole list came up.


The power of Google. Good stuffs.

P.S. When did you become a mod?!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> The power of Google. Good stuffs.
> 
> P.S. When did you become a mod?!


She has a strong Wasta!

Do we have some girly jealousy going on?

Shall I suggest a cat fight?

PS: If you don't know what Wasta is, you wont make it in the UAE


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> The power of Google. Good stuffs. P.S. When did you become a mod?!


A while ago. Can't remember exactly


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> She has a strong Wasta! Do we have some girly jealousy going on? Shall I suggest a cat fight? PS: If you don't know what Wasta is, you wont make it in the UAE


I'll use this as an opportunity to ask you to read the rules of the forum before you next post. Thank you.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I'll use this as an opportunity to ask you to read the rules of the forum before you next post. Thank you.


I have skimmed through the rules, I could see all applies to me:
- Don't argue with mod
- This is not a dating website
- Throw in a praising post of the mod once a week
- Donate 500 AED to mod
- Post your personal information, such as credit cards

So which one are you referring to one?

The last thing I need is having girls going mental on me, I had my good share 

Am I really pushing my luck? layball:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> I have skimmed through the rules, I could see all applies to me:
> - Don't argue with mod
> - This is not a dating website
> - Throw in a praising post of the mod once a week
> ...


Perhaps now is a good time to tell you that you are not funny, at all! You're trying too hard dude, give it up.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I would also suggest now's a time for everyone to get over themselves, but that'll never happen.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> I have skimmed through the rules, I could see all applies to me:
> - Don't argue with mod
> - This is not a dating website
> - Throw in a praising post of the mod once a week
> ...


Think the rule below is the one referred to son.

*This Website is only for use by individuals over the age of 18. You should not use this Website if you are under 18*.


----------



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

There are many storage companies in Dubai, which can help you with climate controlled storage for foods.


----------



## andout (Feb 10, 2014)

yasserayed said:


> Hi, does anyone know of a cold storage / warehouse space anywhere in Dubai ? We are a startup food trading company and would like to have the space on yearly basis .
> Thanks


Hi,

I can not help you with a cold store in Dubai, but if you don't mind I would like to know what items are you planing to trade ? Diary, seafood, meat etc ?
Maybe we can help each other?


----------

